# 2D Array Probleme (Reihenfolge, kopieren).



## froschkoenig (8. Jun 2005)

Hallo, also ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich habe ein 2D Array das als Auslagerung für die webcam dient. Sprich die webcam erkennt objekte und speichert der reihenfolge nach deren x y werte und größe in dem 2D Array. dabei steht die erste dimension für die anzahl der objekte und die 2te erfasst die xy und größe. 

nun jetzt schiebe ich ein objekt um und dadurch ändert sich die reihenfolge in dem array. ich brauche aber eine feste reihenfolge. da habe ich mir gedacht das ich dieses 2D array auf ein anderes immer überspiele?? bzw, hat jemand da ne bessere idee??  :?: 


```
1. Objekt: int[0][(vier werte)]
2. Objekt: int[1][(vier werte)]
3. Objekt: int[2][(vier werte)]
...
n. Objekt: int[n][(vier werte)]


beim verschieben passiert halt immer:

1. Objekt: int[1][(vier werte)]
2. Objekt: int[0][(vier werte)]
3. Objekt: int[2][(vier werte)]

aber ich brauche eine eindeutige Reihenfolge damit ich die objekte gezielt ansprechen kann. kann man da noch einen weiteren Index (dimension) hinzufügen??

1. Objekt: int[0][(vier werte)]    --> [0]
2. Objekt: int[1][(vier werte)]    --> [1]
3. Objekt: int[2][(vier werte)]    --> [2]

1. Objekt: int[1][(vier werte)]    --> [0]
2. Objekt: int[0][(vier werte)]    --> [1]
3. Objekt: int[2][(vier werte)]    --> [2]
```

ich würde mich über irgendwelche tipps oder codeschnipsel ansätze freuen. stehe da nehmlich total aufn schlauch und bin nicht dre java experte..

gruß froschkoenig


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2005)

kA ob ich dich überhaupt richtig verstehe, aber warum keine Hashmap?


----------



## froschkoenig (8. Jun 2005)

hmm wenn ich nur wüsste was ne Hashmap ist?? bin ziemlicher anfänger in java.


----------



## mic_checker (8. Jun 2005)

Siehe z.B.  hier


----------

